# Are You Looking For A Training Partner In Las Vegas? I Want To Learn From You!



## Las Vegas Arts (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey brothers and sisters! Are you looking for a training partner to train with in Las Vegas, I am looking to learn from you. I am interested in learning Doce Pares, Pekiti Tirsia, Sayoc Kali, Silat, Wing Chun. Im pretty much open to anything, I just really want to learn from you. I believe we can really help eachother out. Thanks for reading this.


----------

